

Got An iPhone? Join The TechCrunch Loopt Mobile Social Network - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/01/got-an-iphone-join-the-techcrunch-loopt-mobile-social-network-and-never-be-lonely-again/

======
alaskamiller
Because I really want to fill my life with those awesome TechCrunch readers.

~~~
andyking
There's a massive flaw with all these location-based iPhone social networks.
They attract only a limited subsection of the world; namely, people interested
in location-based iPhone social networks. And you don't need gadgetry to know
when there's one of _those_ in the vicinity. Just look for the bloke who's got
a TechCrunch T-shirt, an Apple logo imprinted into his hand and a bashed nose
from walking into the lamppost while gawping at his location-based iPhone
social network.

~~~
rrival
And if you don't _have_ a TechCrunch T-shirt <plug>
<http://startupschwag.com/shop/> </plug> ;)

------
ashishk
What's SO annoying about this is that it's SPONSORSHIP! It's very very very
misleading. But after I made a comment, he added a disclosure.

"Disclosure: Just to be 100% clear, this should be considered a sponsorship
and will be noted in future Loopt coverage."

------
sama
add the tag newsyc and find other new.ycers

